# finances



## purplexed (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi guys

DH and I are in the middle of our home study hoping to adopt 2 siblings aged 0-5. 
I'm planning on taking the full year adoption leave but DH wants to take at least 6 months unpaid leave from work too.
Im trying to work out if we can afford this but have no idea of the extra money we will spend with 2 little ones in the house. There's the obvious initial expense of decorating and furnishing their rooms and buying clothes and toys but how much extra will it cost on average after all the initial stuff is done do you think?
Just thinking ahead so DH can give his work as much notice as poss about how much time off he wants.
Thanks for reading

Xx


----------



## muminthemaking (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi! Wow what a start to life with children if you could afford that, would be awesome, something we could only dream about!
Am afraid I cant answer how much it'll cost, but am about to find out!
Good luck


----------



## purplexed (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Muminthemaking.
We have some savings that would pay for our time off but we don't want to blow the lot and then find we desparately need the money later on!
Good luck with your journey
Xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hiya

Honestly, after all the initial outlay, children cost what you allow them too    Ie - how much do they cost to feed? very little tbh but if you want to buy the expensive toddler readymeals then it will cost a fair bit. 
Days out, you could spend a fortune for a familys day out at the zoo or softplay, or you can go to the park/beach/museums etc for free   

If you have the chance to both be off work for a length of time then absolutely you will not regret it    You cannot put a price on those early years.  We made the decision for me to be a sahm and yes we had to make changes but it is all possible and there is no way i'd rather have had the money in the bank. 

Good luck


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
Having had a 2nd child placed 6 months ago, I had forgotten just how expensive nappies were!  My DS (6) stopped costing lots of regular money at about 3.5 yrs as he feet weren't growing so fast, was out of nappies and had 'nursery' clothes and home clothes.  
DD placed at 14 months needs her feet measured every 6-8 weeks, nappies, wipes and clothes as she keeps growing!  Nappies I always buy in bulk when on offer, as with wipes.....clothes I've been trying to wait until the sales are on but she came with a lot of stuff that just wasn't suitable.
The main expense with DS now is things like swimming lessons and extra curriculum activities that he wants to do, though he doesn't get to do it all, he'd be too tired.
Food and fuel is expensive and not showing signs of reducing.  I try to do meal planners to reduce the amount I spend on food but I am particular about what I buy and where from so we do spend about £100 per week (includes cat food which again I buy lots of when on offer).  I buy washing liquid/dishwasher tablets, coffee and any jars of sauces when they are on offer.  I try to make as many meals from scratch as I can and have various kiddies portions in the freezer.
I'm sure it would be looked on favourably by any Child's SW if you could afford for you both to be at home as you hope.  Fab if your DH's company are happy for him to take so much time as well, I know my DH couldn't have done this though not sure I'd cope with him being home for that long!!!   
Good luck
OT x


----------



## jitterbug (Nov 22, 2006)

Wish there was a 'like' button for your post, Old Timer!

Nothing else to add - food and fuel is our biggest outgoing and DD eats like a little bird so not sure why we spend gazillions on food!

I often wonder what we spent our money on before we had her... oh yes... going out and holidays ;-)

We are lucky in that DD has two cousins a little older (and bigger) than her so we save so much money on clothes.

Our DD is small for her age and when she was first placed aged 2.5 she was still in a cot with the sides up. We bought a cotbed and now she has the sides off and the bed will last her until she's about 6. Much cheaper than buying a cot and bed a few months later, depending on the age of yours.

Also as regards food... before my DD arrived I had dreams about preparing lovely fresh meals which we could all enjoy as a family... the reality is though that she has er... food 'issues'  and tends to eat the same things again and again which eats up the money (ha ha!) we are slowly introducing new foods to her, but it's work in progress..... so be aware that your little ones could have more expensive 'quirks' too...

I think on average we spend probably double the amount of child benefit we receive and we certainly don't splash the cash.....

Hope that helps xx


----------



## purplexed (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies.
My DHs company gives him a once in a career chance to take up to 6 months unpaid leave. It has to be taken in one chunk and can't be split up which is a shame.
Great advice on bulk buying nappies and stuff when its on sale too.
I guess we'll just have to play it by ear and start being great at budgeting.. not something that comes naturally I'm afraid.

It'll be worth it though. Can't wait to meet my children

Xx


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Little Man is still very little and I'd say formula is one of our biggest expenses!
Clothes are mainly hand-me-downs and we have also got a cot and buggy on loan. We have got a local swap email list (like Freecycle) and loads of stuff from Ebay!


----------

